# Wood for spreader?



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

This is a little off topic, but I figured you guys could answer it quickly. I have an old John Deere 40 manure spreader that is in need of some new wood. I probably lose more manure out of holes than what gets spread! What kind of wood would be best to put in? Could I use composites or something else that wouldn't rot? I usually just pour used motor oil in it to help seal the wood, but is there any other way to help preserve the wood? Is it as big of a job as it looks? Thanks!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Composite sounds like the best bet...IF it will wear slowly as you know the wood was used as a wear item to be replaced. but the rot factor is a problem and sealing it proves to be inefficient, your oil soaks in better than a sealer would. Most steal floors also rust thru eventually. Cut off wheel the bolts or burn them and replace with new and yes its not the easiest job. I think they were tongue and groove. Martin


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For trailer decks we like white oak when we can get it. Used to be able to get treated tongue and groove. Not sure how well the composite materials would handle flexing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree that White Oak is the best if you can get it.
Do you have a local sawmill close by? Maybe heck Craigslist.

We have a Woodmizer and cut White Oak for the 18 wheelers and lowboys around here. White Oak is naturally water resistant. The cells in the wood are closed. That does not allow moisture to spread from cell to cell like other woods. You could still coat it with oil of something to add resistance.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

One problem with composites (plastic) is the need to allow for expansion, especially on the length. The New Holland 195 spreader has a plastic floor and they use a rather complicated system to secure it, as it can bolted to the frame solidly only in one place.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a HDPE covered floor in mine. I'd replace the wood with treated lumber and cover it with a sheet of 1/8" plastic. Here's one source: http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;;pg106910_106911.html or search for "puck board"


----------



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for suggestions. I think I'll go price some white oak then. There are a couple lumbar yards in town and maybe some of the big guys like Menards, Lowes, or Home Depot may have some. Do I have to have tongue and groove or can I use regular boards?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> I've got a HDPE covered floor in mine. I'd replace the wood with treated lumber and cover it with a sheet of 1/8" plastic. Here's one source: http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;;pg106910_106911.html or search for "puck board"


I am looking to put a new floor in an old NH spreader. It loo:ks like I need about 9 feet. There is an auction coming up in a couple of weeks which may have oak. I think that is my plan À. If not is there another synthetic product to look at? Plastic decking? Plastic plywood?

Has anyone tried thes? What about price? Thanks


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The last 2 NH that we did, we used composite material that is being used on decks. Don't know the name, but majors like Menards should carry it. Been 3-4 years and so far so good.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How was the price?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You could check here.They may have something that would work for you.It's 8 miles from me.

http://www.plasticboards.com/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The thickness might get you in trouble but treated tongue and groove 2x6's can still be ordered from Lowes. If I was rebuilding a spreader now I would seriously consider even one inch treated plywood then place a sheet of plastic like the same materials they use on skid shoes for grain headers. We placed a sheet of that on either side of the boot on our wheel trencher and made a huge difference on how easy it pulled thru sticky soils.

If a guy was handy and treated 2x6's were too thick a guy could notch the undersides where they sit on the cross members.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> The last 2 NH that we did, we used composite material that is being used on decks. Don't know the name, but majors like Menards should carry it. Been 3-4 years and so far so good.


Most places will know what you are asking for if you tell them Hardy Plank. Not the easiest stuf to work with, contains cement, Best worked with carbide saw blades and drill bits.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The ones we used were a plastic composition that are used on exterior decks. You can cut them with a standard skil saw blade. They were not hardy plank which is a cementious board used for siding. There was some trimming needed but they work well so far. If I am not mistaken, NH puts something similar in their new spreaders but I'm not positive. They also use to have a lifetime warranty on their spreader boxes. Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

White oak went for more than I was willing to pay. I could get some roughsawn maple or whatever the lumberyard has. Thoughts on using maple? Although not ideal I am leaning in this direction.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have lots of maple flooring that came out of a bowling alley if you want it for free. Don't know if it will work for you but it is around 3/4 thick. Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I appreciate the offer but i think the shipping is prohibitive.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I finally got done today. Not pretty but does the job. I felt like a politician after spreading loads of bull sh$# today.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want to stick with real wood, you might look for cypress. Has an extreme natural resistance to rot. I would say cedar, but it is a soft wood, may not be a good idea.


----------

